# KSH for OS X



## JonSL (Dec 18, 2003)

Is there a Ksh for OSX?  If where can I find it?

Where I work there perfer to use KSH and I would like to install that on my OS X machines @ home so I can learn to shell script...

John


----------



## Pengu (Dec 18, 2003)

try typing ksh at the command line. if it's installed, the ksh shell environment will be launched. if it works, you can use netinfo (be very careful here) to change your default shell from /bin/tcsh or /bin/bash to /bin/ksh ( they might all be in /sbin or /usr or something, i'm not entirely sure.


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 19, 2003)

Jaguar and Panther do not have ksh - you have to
install it yourself. Go to the url below and click on 
the ksh-standalone AT&T ksh executable link under
Package Name / Description - then d/l the darwin.ppc 
version near the top of the list. Gunzip it and copy or 
move it to your /bin folder.

http://www.research.att.com/sw/download/


Jaguar & Panther do have zsh, which is similar to ksh 
- you can use google to find out about both of them 
- or use the man pages for zsh in terminal.


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 19, 2003)

If you downloaded the file to your desktop:

Open terminal

cd Desktop  

gunzip ksh.2003-07-24.darwin.ppc.gz

cp ksh.2003-07-24.darwin.ppc. /bin

rm ksh.2003-07-24.darwin.ppc

cd /bin

chmod 755 ksh




*If you are planning to learn korn shell scripting, you really need to be
proficient in using terminal - but if you are not, i can give you alternate
directions on how to install ksh on your system - just let me know about it.


----------



## a_iver (Jan 3, 2004)

Also mac os x has the zsh shell. I believe its almost identical to the ksh shell (I read it in the man pages somewhere) except has a few added features. What those features are, I have now idea. Just type zsh in the terminal. It should work very similarly.


----------

